# TX22 Arrived



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

The Taurus TX 22 comes with two sixteen round magazines, cable lock, loading tool, and a suppressor screw in adaptor. The pistol is light and has a really good light sandpapery feel to the grip. The sights are white outlined, easy to pick up, and the rear sight is adjustable for windage and elevation. The trigger is good to very good, and accuracy is about the same as an SR22 four inch. Good, but certainly no threat to the Ruger Target pistols. Now comes the part where I say it fed everything "Flawlessly". Not hardly. The third round in both magazines failed to feed. A reloaded magazine did the same thing. I was using CCI mini-mags and Remington Golden Bullets , both were hollow points. The rounds seemed to nose dive into the magazine locking the slide back. Why on the third round I have no idea. On the fourth and fifth magazine no malfunctions. I'm going to try a bunch of rounds tomorrow and see if malfunctions with HP's again or round nose. I really like the feel of the gun and the trigger and sights. The malfunctions are bothersome, naturally. Oh yeah, I bought a Glock 17 too. Pictures too large to view?


----------



## 54rambler (Oct 15, 2018)

Let us know if you get the feed issue figured out. I'd like to see more 22 pistols like this out there, but they need to work right. 
If I may ask, what was the going price on this pistol?


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

54rambler said:


> Let us know if you get the feed issue figured out. I'd like to see more 22 pistols like this out there, but they need to work right.
> If I may ask, what was the going price on this pistol?


 Taurus has it now, I was advised 12 WEEK turnaround. I bought a third magazine from Taurus and that one malfunctioned in the same way. When I informed Taurus Customer Service that I was sure it was the magazines and not the gun, they insisted that I return the gun and the magazines for repair. The cost of the gun was $310.00 and of course $35.00 for dealer and back ground. I'm reading how some pistol's are functioning "Flawlessly." Maybe so. A lot buyer's don't like to admit that maybe their buy wasn't a great idea. If I were you I would wait and see. I didn't and here I am. I'm not that upset because I have a lot of .22 handguns and this thing was kind of a "test the waters" with Taurus.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Keep us posted as to how the pistol performs, after it comes back home!


----------

